# New Seven 622 SLX



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

Added another Seven to the stable. I have a 10 year old Axiom and finally bought something new, a 622 SLX!

Tim


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice! How would you compare the bikes?


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Nice! How would you compare the bikes?


I told Seven that I loved my Axiom and was not sure which way to go to improve it. However, after 10 years I have shrunk a bit and feel just a little stretched out on the old bike. Lighter is nice, as would be a stiffer feeling when climbing but not at a loss of comfort. A bit more stability would make no hands riding better.

So, the 622 feels more agile but holds it's line better. Feels nice and stiff but actually rides more smoothly. Rough roads don't feel as bad and it just feels even more a part of me. Not really sure if this is due to the mix of materials or just Seven's ability to really dial in the ride you ask for.

Tim


----------



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

I am flirting with a 622 myself. How large are you and are you aware of any weight limitation (205 lbs here)? How would you compare the respond stiffness of the 622 to the Axiom? Was your Axiom steel or titanium?
Lyle


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

Seven says 240 lbs is the max rider size. My Axiom is the butted Ti model, about 10 years old. I asked for a ride similar to that but stiffer, a bit lighter, a tad more stable and comfortable without losing road feel. The did exactly that. I just love the thing! It feels nice and stiff climbing hills but mutes the rough road more than the Ti but does not have anything near the dead sensation some all carbon frames have.

Tim


----------



## dimsum (Jun 29, 2011)

mcteague -can you please post you photos of the 622 again. I am unable to view

Tks


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

dimsum said:


> mcteague -can you please post you photos of the 622 again. I am unable to view
> 
> Tks


Error attempting to upload again.
Problem running JPEGTRAN:

"/usr/bin/jpegtran" -copy none /data/data01/web/html/photopost/data/roadbike/500/622SLX001.jpg

Error Code: 2

Try this site if you are a member.
Seven Cycles 622 SLX - The Paceline Forum


----------



## BoilerMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking at the same bike (622SLX). Any updates after some time with it, mcteague?
Thanks!


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

BoilerMike said:


> Looking at the same bike (622SLX). Any updates after some time with it, mcteague?
> Thanks!


The bike is still perfect! I really cannot think of a thing I would change on it. However, Seven can pretty much build the bike you want so long as you can communicate what you desire. With mine, it helped that I had been riding an Axiom for 10 years and I told them they few items I thought could be better.

Tim


----------

